# Appeal for home for barn cat....



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey guys I don't usually do these appeals as I know there are enough cats needing homes etc. 

However the rescue my work, works closely with and who I have recently hand reared some kittens for have a cat that is really struggling to find a home. He is currently in the cattery waiting for his new home and has been vaccinated neutered and microchipped. However since being in rescue we have found that he continuously sprays and boy does he smell!!! We are going to be checking to make sure there is no UTI causing him to spray more or smell more but if it is not the case then there is almost no chance of him going to an indoor home.

So here comes my plea. Do any of you know of a home for a black and white semi longhaired male cat who is a lovely boy but needs to be homed outside? He is currently in a Cardiff based rescue. If you do know anyone wanting to rehome him just PM me and I will get you the details. 

Also whilst I am being cheeky and making pleas, this rescue have loads of adult cats who are totally edible and are looking for their forever homes with all the comforts they deserve!

The rescue is called Sunny Vale cat rescue and they have a facebook page.

Thanks for reading guys xxxxx


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Bumpity bump xxx


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Maybe if you posted some pics...someone might fall inlove


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

merlin12 said:


> Maybe if you posted some pics...someone might fall inlove


I don't have any pics at the moment  will try to get Dawn to take some and put on the FB page and then I can link to it. I'm not great at putting pics on here just too confusing for me!


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Hope it's a typo when you say the cats are totally edible!


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

rose said:


> Hope it's a typo when you say the cats are totally edible!


LOL nope!! I mean they are so gorgeous I could eat them up!! It is a good thing lol


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

CC might know of someone looking for a barn cat.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I may do, hoping they will anyway.


----------

